# Project for computer science engineering



## deepanshuchg (Aug 4, 2014)

I am just promoted to 3rd year in B.tech CSE and I have to submit a project to college within 10 days. I have not done any training/internship in this summer so does anyone of you have any projects or any source from where i can get a project in Java/PHP or any other language which would be worth submitting. 

PS: Does any one know any place in delhi where i can get fake certificate for the same?


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 6, 2014)

*Bump*


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 6, 2014)

Google Janakpuri project shops, I'm sure you'll come up with something


----------



## Desmond (Oct 14, 2014)

Why do you need a fake certificate? Why not use that you learned in college and create a project using the same?


----------

